# What is your risk? You may be surprised!



## CrankySpice (Jul 15, 2007)

This was an extraordinarily interesting risk assessment for many major diseases. 

Interestingly, I was classified as low or very low risk for most of the classic diseases associated with obesity (heart disease & diabetes) and only a moderate risk for stroke (family history). 

My highest risks were cancer risks related to diet, which rather surprised me. My 370 +/- lbs didn't seem to factor in very much at all for any of the diseases.

It basically reaffirmed what I already knew--I need to increase fish & vegetable intake. I did not realize my salt intake affects certain cancer risks, so that one was a surprise to me. 

Check it out!

http://www.yourdiseaserisk.harvard.edu/


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 15, 2007)

Absolutely relevant... in a twisted sort of way.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 15, 2007)

Kevin, you are an idiot and I love you. 

On topic, it is interesting to learn your risk of various diseases. My problem is that I don't know my family history (and have no way to find out) so I can never really answer those things. My body is a crap shoot.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 15, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Absolutely relevant... in a twisted sort of way.



Shaddup and go back to drinking your "root beer", you.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 15, 2007)

LOL i've low risk on everything n.n!!!! (that makes me so happy)... the higher of the lowest was osteoporosis :S.... think i've to do something about it lol!!... but im only 19 so.. its not a big problem right now lol!!! thanks for sharing this page lol its very useful!


----------



## lemmink (Jul 16, 2007)

Time to cut down on the salt, I think. AAahh.  

Of course, if I don't have salt, I don't get iodine... agh.


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2007)

Eat more seafood Lemmink, lots of natural iodine there. Or if you're a sushi lover nori is a great source.

I was low risk on everything except stroke which surprised me. We have both heart disease/hyper tension and diabetes in my family but no strokes.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 16, 2007)

The last one of these kinds of things that I took was supposed to predict how long you had to live. It came back that I was supposed to die in 1989...it was apx 2004 when I took the test.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 16, 2007)

Actually, Zandoz, what I liked about this one in particular is that it wasn't the usual sensationalistic type of health quiz....you know the ones, as soon as your H/W ratio is calculated they tell you to lose weight or die tomorrow.

This was very matter of fact, with very basic suggestions on how to decrease your risk factors, why exactly your risk factor is what it is, and (very unusual) kudos for the right things you are doing.

It's lengthy to do them all, for sure, but it really was quite interesting.


----------



## lemmink (Jul 17, 2007)

Friday said:


> Eat more seafood Lemmink, lots of natural iodine there. Or if you're a sushi lover nori is a great source.



Vegan, sadly. lol. Iodised salt is pretty much the best I can get.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 17, 2007)

I was at low risk for all but diabeetus.


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 17, 2007)

For some reason my biggest fear is of a stroke...so I was sure I would be high (for no reason) and I was shocked that my risk was much below average...lol Well there goes my stroke.


----------



## foodee_mom (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm at high risk for diabetes since type II is rampant is my dad's family but it is mostly the men that get it . . .
I am high risk for breast cancer I lost my Mom to breast cancer and her Mom is a survivor and she had lost a sister (Great Aunt to me) and niece (a third cousin to me) to it too.
I don't have to worry too much about osteo . . . I've got a chiropractor that is rather envious of my bone density . . . I've been told I don't need another scal until I'm 50!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 18, 2007)

Mine said that I should limit the number of sexual partners.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jul 22, 2007)

Ah I just remembered I did this (thanks to Nastya ). I really don't remember what I got but I only got like two highs hehe. Althought my biggest risk is my chronic depression :/ . Just right now I think I'll jump off the roof :S. But I wont, building isn't high enough


----------

